
Ask HN: Is it possible to get an option to minimize all comments by default? - OrgNet
i.e.: you would only see the top level comments when you open a post, unless you expend them
======
rajnathani
I am working on an (external) application which will indirectly make this
possible for HN threads (I plan on doing a "Show HN" to demonstrate it).

However, in the case of a feature directly within the HN interface to collapse
all non-top level comments, I think the only option right now would be to
write JS to fire click events on the DOM to collapse non-top level comments,
and inject it via the console or an extension while on HN.

